
Bill Nye: How to Talk to an Alien - zacharye
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL1C-WoKuIk
======
bediger
Interesting things to ask, to be sure. But why all the cuts? I mean, I'm sure
they had to edit out the usual number of "ummm" and "ahhhh", and "wait, wait!"
phrases. But the director had at least 3 cameras on him, from different
angles, and kept cutting between a tight closeup, and three-quarters profiles
from both left and right.

Why? Is this sort of thing done just to prove you're not filming it on your
Droid, that you've got the resources to have 3 cameraa, 3 photographers, and
you can edit it all together? Because I'm not too sure that the editing added
much to this one.

